# working in canada



## trev1964 (Mar 4, 2010)

i am looking at moving my family to canada but before i put pen to paper and spend all that application money, i just wondered if we are eligable so here goes.
my name is Trevor Young and am aged 45.
i run my own pest control business in the uk.
my wife is 43 and works as a district nurse within the local NHS 
i have 2 children.
danielle is 21 and is in her finals at university
lauren is 19 and in her finals at college
i have 2 labrador dogs, sasha and amber
what do i need to do first?
any advise is greatly apreciated


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

trev1964 said:


> i am looking at moving my family to canada but before i put pen to paper and spend all that application money, i just wondered if we are eligable so here goes.
> my name is Trevor Young and am aged 45.
> i run my own pest control business in the uk.
> my wife is 43 and works as a district nurse within the local NHS
> ...


Hi Trevor and welcome to the site,

Assuming your wife is a registered nurse you could apply for entry with a PR visa or provided you can meet the requirements and plan to continue with your pest control business you could try the entrepreneurial route.
If your application is made after daughter #1 is 22 or older when you apply I do not think she can be included in your application. She is then regarded as independant.
Go to Immigrating to Canada which is the Government website and read it for loads of information. The application forms can be downloaded from it and the "points" test is there to make sure you have the required 67 points.
Have you any idea where in Canada you would like to settle?

Good Luck.


----------

